# cranks but no start



## Bearpaw Boe (7 mo ago)

Hi. I'm new here but hope someone might be able to give me a clue as to what I should do next. I have a 1947 2N that turns over but won't start. Distributor is working fine. I have spark to the plugs and fuel to the carburetor. I'm thinking carburetor needs work but before I do that, is there some way to test it or are there other things I should do first? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You may have spark to the plugs but is it at the right time?
Check and recheck the firing order of your plug wires. I don't remember what that is anymore but someone here should know


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bearpaw Boe, welcome to the forum.

The firing order is 1,2,4,3 CCW. Number 1 cylinder is up front. 

All it takes is air, gas, and compression. Has this tractor been active or has it been sitting idle for a long time? Might be that compression is down. You might try a tow start to get it going.


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

Pour a very small amount of gas ( like 2tablespoons) in the intake and try to crank it. If it tries to run or sputter the problem is likely the carburetor. If you get no fire or sputtering the problem is that not spark is coming through the plugs. I RECOMMEND THAT YOU DO NOT POUR GAS IN THE INTAKE WHILE YOU ARE CRANKING IR TURNING OVER THE ENGINE. A backfire can occur and ignite the gas in/on your hand and in your face.


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Give it a shot of starting fluid while turning it over, if it fires or hits a little , it's a fuel problem, if nothing happens it's an ignition problem, if it has fire , fuel , compression, it's a timing issue. Find top dead center on no. 1 cylinder and see where the distributer rotor is pointing, if it's not at no. 1 plug wire, your timing belt or chain has slipped.


----------

